# Found a Blue Heron Hiding in Driftwood



## SetDaHook (Oct 21, 2010)

The massive spring floods were mostly a nuisance earlier this year, but every now and then, a nice, unique piece of driftwood floats in. When I retrieved this one I knew right away that it looked like a flying bird, specifically a great blue heron with a hump on its back. I also envisioned a nice profile wall hanging piece. After cleaning it up and seeing what remained after pressure washing I got busy on carving it up. Started with a chain saw, then went to an angle grinder, then worked my way down the "tool" chain eventually working with my Foredom and various carving tools. It's hard to tell in the pic but the wing has a nice curvature and all of the feathers are detailed with a burning pen. After hours of carving, sanding, and feather detailing, it was time to put some color on the bird while blending it and still leaving some of the beautiful, twisted driftwood exposed. The head and wing are air brushed with acrylics, the eyes are taxidermy quality glass eyes, and the leg is epoxy sculpt over a copper frame, then carved and detailed. It's life sized, 34" long by 19" tall by about 6" deep. This would be considered in the "stylized" category of wood carving as opposed to a realistic wood carving. I like this style better even though I've done both over the years. This is much more challenging and certainly more unique in my opinion as there will never be another one like it. I always forget to take a "before" shot of my projects cause I get so anxious to start cutting on it. I'll try to remember next time, and I do have a couple more nice pieces that I salvaged from the big flood, just waiting for me out in the shop.


----------



## capt.dru (Oct 24, 2009)

Very nice! I like it!

Sent from my SM-G900P using Tapatalk


----------



## Reel Time (Oct 6, 2009)

You got talent!


----------



## poco jim (Jun 28, 2010)

That's beautiful!


----------



## old 37 (Nov 30, 2014)

Great Work!


----------



## boltmaster (Aug 16, 2011)

If only I could make my hands do work like that.......excellent work sir!


----------



## bill (May 21, 2004)

That is very cool!

Thanks for sharing


----------



## Viking48 (Jan 24, 2006)

Nice job


----------



## DA REEL DADDY (Jun 7, 2005)

man,that is just awesome.


----------



## JS Fog (Sep 4, 2012)

That is a great looking piece of art.


----------



## SetDaHook (Oct 21, 2010)

Thank you all for the comments posted. Much appreciated. This piece and others that I will be posting in the next few weeks are part of an inventory that I'm getting ready for some of the spring, 2016 art shows and sales in Houston, The Woodlands, and San Antonio. Thanks again for the input.


----------



## snapperlicious (Aug 11, 2009)

Nice job! You definitely have some talent.


----------



## BigFishinTank (May 30, 2015)

That is incredible. Awesome talent! Let me know when you will be showing. I'm interested.


----------



## SetDaHook (Oct 21, 2010)

BigFishinTank said:


> That is incredible. Awesome talent! Let me know when you will be showing. I'm interested.


Thanks...PM sent


----------



## ClintonWade (Nov 6, 2012)

Wow. You got some skills.


----------

